# Any Date Time / Countdown-Plugin?



## Hoerli (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi!
I just setup my OBS Studio but i cant find any Date/Time-Plugin or Countdownplguin.
For OBS Classic i use this two plugins:
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/countdown-plugin.35/
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/date-time-plugin.24/
... but i think that the eveloper stopped the development :(

I can use tools like Snaz but i realy like it directly in OBS.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hmm... those should be fairly easy to port. Have you tried contacting the developer and asking for a Studio version?


----------



## Hoerli (Nov 6, 2016)

The developer for both Plugins is sickbattery
The Forum say: sickbattery was last seen: Apr 1, 2014 

I don't know how to contact sickbattery.
No social media links or homepage on his profil.

If I know how it goes,it would port this great plugin ;)


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 7, 2016)

Would it not be better to use a tool like Snaz to output to a text file and read from that? https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/snaz.96/


----------



## Hoerli (Nov 7, 2016)

Snaz is a nice tool, but if you only want to display the time, a smal Plugin is easier to use.
As an an example I show the current time in my Streams. I dont need to start a program to use it, i only load the scene ;)


----------



## Kladonk (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi, I am currently working on a plugin for OBS Studio, as I also wanted a solution within the software itself.

So far it supports a stopwatch and timer mode. Unfortunately I did not upload it here yet, but I am planning to do in the next days.


----------



## Servo de Cristo (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi, Kladonk! Got some news about that plugin?


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 29, 2017)

If you don't need high precision time keeping, and you didn't want to use Snaz for some reason, you could probably use the various clocks and timers on timeanddate.com in a Browser Source to do this.  They even give some flexibility with customizing how the clocks and timers are displayed.


----------

